# Georgian Manor Condo 125



## DorotaG (Oct 5, 2006)

Who can tell me about this resort? There is no reviews on TUG for 125, some for Georgian Manor Condo 80, nothing really recent... Are these two a part of the same complex? Has anybody visited recently?
I booked a week for July 2007, 2 bdrms. We have some friends coming from UK, don't want them to be disappointed, but there was not much to choose from. My DH insisted on the "close to the lake" location, so Carriage Hills/Horseshoe resorts were out. How large are the units? Our friends are 2 adults and a baby, my family is 2 adults and 2 children. Will we be comfortable?


----------



## sea (Oct 11, 2006)

We stayed at Georgian Manor Condo 125 in Aug. 2005. 2 bedroom units have sleeping for 6. The units are built like townhouses around an open greenspace which our children loved to play in, and we could keep an eye on them safely from the kitchen/patio. I think there are only a few units in each of condo 125 and condo 80, perhaps 15 in total, and they are both located on the grounds of the Georgian Manor resort. The one bedroom had a queen sized bed, and full ensuite. The 2nd bedroom had 2 twin beds with a full bathroom just outside the door. There is a loft area outside a bedroom that could be used for a blow-up mattress or portable crib. There is a pullout sofa in the living room. There was a powder room on the main floor. The unit is on 4 different levels, and quite a unique layout. We really enjoyed our stay. There were many organized activities for the children. The unit was clean, and there was plenty to do both at the resort and in the area. To answer your question, will you be comfortable with another family, I'd say yes, if you know them well and don't mind a lot of togetherness.


----------



## DorotaG (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you very much for your review, I was quite apprehensive since there was so little information available. How far is it from the beach? Is it a walking distance? I understand the pool is very small, but is it clean and nice?

Thanks again!


----------



## longnoury (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes, the pool is small but there is 3 of them. One at the kids club, one inside and the main one outside. Georgian Manor is across the street from the Bay but it is private property and very rocky. The closest beach is about a 10 min drive west.


----------



## cleblanc (Jul 4, 2007)

*Georgian Manor request*

I own at the Georgian Manor, hope you received confirmation for your stay, I sent in a request September 2006 and finally after phone calls and e-mails received notice that, "sorry, we are fully booked however you are on the waiting list".  That comes to me 2 weeks before I expected to be there. Nice.  I'm not sure if it's full of owners or prospective suckers.  Let me know if you got a condo and when you booked.  Thanks


----------



## DorotaG (Jul 5, 2007)

I exchanged into Georgian Manor with RCI points on October 1st 2006. I have 2 bdrms unit which "cost me" quite a few points and now my UK friends cancelled on us. I am not too excited about the whole trip, I wouldn't have gone to Georgian Manor if it wasn't for them. Now, we are supposed to start our vacations next Tuesday (July 10) and I don't even feel like going.....


----------

